
Ask HN: How to arrange share splitting in a new 2-people team - upstarter
What do you consider the best &quot;share splitting arrangement&quot; for a 2-people team who&#x27;s just met (say 1 month ago) and decided to work on a project which should become a start-up (legal entity) in a couple of months?<p>And where do you see any pitfalls?
======
alain94040
Canonical answer: [http://foundrs.com](http://foundrs.com), aka the co-founder
equity calculator.

If you have just met 1 month ago, your chances or not making it long-term are
above 50%. I'm sure you're aware of that. What most people don't do, to
follow-through with that fact, is to require vesting. There has to be a way
for such an unstable team to blow-up and break up.

------
brudgers
Spolsky recommends even split:
[https://gist.github.com/isaacsanders/1653078](https://gist.github.com/isaacsanders/1653078)

It should be a legal entity now because equity is under consideration by at
least one person now. Anything else creates more issues than it solves. Better
to have a hard conversation that ends in a split now than after months of
tiptoing around the landmine.

Good luck.

------
sharemywin
A more important question is how do you manage disagreements. Specifically,
you wholeheartedly believe you should do XYZ and they believe wholeheartedly
in doing ABC. You can randomly pick. each do your own thing. let the person
with most experience in that area make decision and go against your gut. split
up. Ask for advice and trust that advice.

------
tmaly
someone has to be the tie breaker 49% 51% should be the split

